

Ask HN: Can everyone be an Entrepreneur? - christonog

What if everyone in a society wanted and possessed the skills necessary (for simplicity's sake we knew for certain what these skills were) to be an entrepreneur, would it be possible?<p>At what population percentage (in your opinion) would the number of new ventures stagnate and the need for labor be too high?
======
avk
Neat question. I don't think it'd be the need for labor as much as the need
for ear plugs. Imagine if everyone around you was an entrepreneur trying to
constantly solve every last problem in your work and personal life. How many
pitches would you get a day? If all of them were even half as driven as a
founder in a startup, people would hardly talk about anything else. It would
be overwhelming and there would be 0 demand for most of these products and
services.

------
jacquesm
There are ways to work together as independents replacing traditional labour
relations, this is called 'stakeholdership'.

Like that you are not an employee, but an entrepreneur in your own right and
your 'output' is rewarded entirely in shares in the profits (or turnover,
dependent on the arrangement).

So, with that model you could theoretically approach 100% entrepreneurship.

